

Show HN: FormHack – A hackable SASS-based form reset - bluetidepro
http://formhack.io/

======
Raphmedia
This is a good idea! I've never thought about making configurable resets.

However, configurable is the word you are looking for here. Using the main
feature of a language (variables and config files in SASS) is not a hack. It's
simply following the best practices. I would also avoid calling something a
"hackable form", since form are often filled with sensitive data, it might
give someone the wrong impression.

